# 8N sprung a leak ---- Blame Wife?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well I was out moving some logs into the burn pile with my box scraper and my wife was helping me position the tractor and informing me of "what to do next" --- She failed to motion to me about the impending logs that she placed directly in front of my tractor while I was pushing the previous load into the fiery furnace. Well the log was just high enough to jump up and puncture the fancy grill screen, the grill, and cause a spring leak in the radiator. Now I got green blood dripping down the front of my ole' friend -- my 1950 N. What to do? Can these be rewelded or should I opt for a new radiator. The radiator is pretty new and works very well, but I just want to know my options. The leak appears to be dribbling out front distinct location --- a spring type leak from about 6 inches up on the right side --- why do high up I dont know? The damage looks to be about the bottom right corner (facing the tractor)

Any ideas or insight?

Andy


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I would think you could pull it and take it to a radiator shop and have it repaired for not to many bucks. Good luck!:tractorsm


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *I would think you could pull it and take it to a radiator shop and have it repaired for not to many bucks. Good luck!:tractorsm *


I agree with Stewart....you should be able to repair it at minimal cost....I shudder to think what a new radiator for that 8N would cost.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: if it isn't to bad to where it will cost as much as a new one the radiator shop is the place to go. Sorry to hear that hope you didn't get to mad at the wife. 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:ditto: A rad shop will find the broken tube, cut it off, and solder the ends off so it won't leak. Good as old! Shouldn't cost too much, maybe $20?

Oh yeah, blame the wife, that's what I do,, even if she wasn't even home!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys! 
new radiator for 8n is about $125 ----- 

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya if it's just one tube, I would have rad shop crimp, and soder it up. Seems like the N's are realy overcooled anyways. Never heard of one running hot, unless there is motor problems. Don;t think it will mis that little bit of cooling.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your mishap Andy. Chalk it up to sh!t happens.  I have done similar in my time.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, after pulling the hood off of this 8N, I noticed that this radiator might be due for a replacement anyway. There is some type of flaking at the neck and on the back side of it. Also the overflow tube has broken free from the back of the radiator and it seems like for the price and hassle I might as well replace the unit. Anything else to replace while I have it all off? Might be a compression test (easier with hood off - haha) --- water pump?

Well, let me know what you think.

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Well, after pulling the hood off of this 8N, I noticed that this radiator might be due for a replacement anyway. There is some type of flaking at the neck and on the back side of it. Also the overflow tube has broken free from the back of the radiator and it seems like for the price and hassle I might as well replace the unit. Anything else to replace while I have it all off? Might be a compression test (easier with hood off - haha) --- water pump?
> 
> Well, let me know what you think.
> ...


You sound like you pretty well have it covered...just remember that doing all that may open a Pandora's box! :lmao:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i'm not right up on my fords but if it's one with front mounted ignition it would be a lot easier to check your points with the rad off


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

But I can still blame my wife, right?

:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *But I can still blame my wife, right?
> 
> :furious: *


That goes without saying!! :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *But I can still blame my wife, right?
> 
> :furious: *



sure blame away... 
hell you can blame my wife if you want.. oh wait.. im not married...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*But I can still blame my wife, right?*

Andy, you better keep that N together, you might need it to dig yourself a fast shelter:furious:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

did ya get it back together?
Ryan


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Well I was out moving some logs into the burn pile with my box scraper and my wife was helping me position the tractor and informing me of "what to do next" --- She failed to motion to me about the impending logs that she placed directly in front of my tractor while I was pushing the previous load into the fiery furnace. Well the log was just high enough to jump up and puncture the fancy grill screen, the grill, and cause a spring leak in the radiator. Now I got green blood dripping down the front of my ole' friend -- my 1950 N. What to do? Can these be rewelded or should I opt for a new radiator. The radiator is pretty new and works very well, but I just want to know my options. The leak appears to be dribbling out front distinct location --- a spring type leak from about 6 inches up on the right side --- why do high up I dont know? The damage looks to be about the bottom right corner (facing the tractor)
> 
> Any ideas or insight?
> ...


Well, it only took me 43 days to get the ole 8N back and running properly. Got it all back together a couple weeks ago but with my surgery and all --- things didn't look good. Finally got a new fuel line placed today (decided to replace the 50 year old one just for kicks! haha) and charged the battery since one of my gremlins decided to leave the key on and drained the battery. 

Was a ditch digger today. Got the culvert dug to drain water from the last problematic pasture. Got the box scraper in as much as possible but the last several feet were hand-dug. Got the water flowing and down to the river basin below. All ok my friends... 
I am an official ditch digger and it was fun. 

Just wanted to update everyone b4 Jody got a hold of this thread and demanded an update on this project!!! HAHAHAHAHA

Beat you to it, J man! :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I was eying it :captain: it was just a matter of time:lmao:


----------

